# OngBak2



## Damian Mavis (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey there, for all you Ong Bak fans you will be happy to know that Ong Bak2 is almost done shooting... which means it will be about 2 years before it hits North America heh.  I was lucky enough to have a small action role in this movie and I'm very happy.  I do a fight scene with Tony Jaa the lead actor, I throw a turning kick at his torso, he kicks my kick, then he kicks my groin, then he simultaneously knees my chest while elbowing my head and knocking me out.  It was alot of fun and Tony Jaa is the nicest guy... except when he is hitting you...

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2005)

That's great! We'll look for you!

*Third Guy in Bar...Damian Mavis*


----------



## Damian Mavis (Apr 24, 2005)

Actually I'm 3rd body guard!

Theres some pics up on my website if youre interested.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2005)

Yes! What's your website? The one in your profile is 404.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Apr 24, 2005)

Ok fixed my web page address.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## bignick (Apr 25, 2005)

Pretty sweet...Ong Bak was the best martial arts movie I think I've ever seen....at least in a long time....

Glad you got to be a part of the new film...


----------



## Zepp (Apr 25, 2005)

That's great Damian!  I can't wait to see Tony Jaa kick your ***!  

I hope everything else is going well for you in Thailand.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2005)

Any news on this film's status?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey guys, the movie was pretty good from an action point of view but the story left alot to be desired.  But thats pretty much the same for all martial arts action movies.  My scene was shaved down to 2 seconds.... but at least I fulfilled that goal and fought an action star on screen.

Still not out on DVD here so have no idea for the rest of the world.  As for the big screen.... youll probably get a hold of a dvd copy of the movie way before its released in theatres where you are.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for the update! Any more movies in your future?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 29, 2005)

Actually ya, Ive worked on 6 movies and 10 commercials here.  I recently saw myself in the first movie I worked on (just as an extra) a Thai/foreign action film called King Maker where I played a Portugese soldier (blond Portugese..... go figure) and dancer and dock loader.  It was cool because I was in alot of scenes and saw my face clearly.  In Tom Yum Goong (Ong Bak2) you barely see my face so I was disapointed.  

The other 4 movies I worked on havent come out yet, they are: The 5th Commandment starring Rick Yune (asian gang leader from Fast and the Furious), I did some major stunts in this movie, I was blown up for the first time and took explosive squib bullets to the chest and back as well, they even gave me a line and close up so it was alot of fun, but will probably be a straight to Blockbuster video when its released.

.... uh some Thai action movie, will probably be big in Thailand and I forget the name... but it was a good experience because I got to do some straight martial arts kicking action which is my favorite type.  Only thing I like better is actually acting.

A Japanese Comedy that has a name I also forgot... this was my first straight acting role, no one tried to stab, shoot, kick, explode or kill me.  Was awesome.  Had a small dialogue with another character with close ups, cant wait for it to be released, I will go to Japan for the premier.

The latest thing I worked on was my biggest part.  Was the movie Black Beard starring Angus MacFadden (Scottish king in Braveheart and Father in Equilibrium) and Richard Chamberlain.  I played a character that was important to the plot although its mostly based on my face, I only had about 5 lines.  Im the badguy that links the corrupt government to the pirates.  This was a fantastic experience, I had to work on the movie for a whole month and my hotel was ON the ocean.  I only worked 12 days during that month so spent alot of time on the beach and eating seafood.  Great gig.  That movie was made for the hallmark channel, should be out some time soon I guess.  Let me know when you see it!  Im the ROBBER with the red beard.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## samurai69 (Nov 30, 2005)

Damian Mavis said:
			
		

> a Thai/foreign action film called King Maker where I played a Portugese soldier (blond Portugese..... go figure)


 
Actually there are lots of blondes in the north of portugal


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 30, 2005)

Really?  Well... I think that was a lucky hit for the Thai production... I dont think it was based on any research they did! heh.  

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Nanalo74 (Nov 30, 2005)

Just picked this movie up at the mall. Great action sequences. My favorite is the scene where like thirty or forty guys come at him and one by one each guy gets an arm or leg broken. Some cool breaks and takedowns.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 30, 2005)

You bought the DVD?  A bootleg?  They havent even released the DVD here in Thailand yet.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Nanalo74 (Nov 30, 2005)

I had no idea. It was at the mall. They have a booth that sells martial art flicks from overseas. It looked legit but I guess it was a bootleg if that's what you're telling me.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## arnisador (Nov 30, 2005)

Damian Mavis said:
			
		

> You bought the DVD? A bootleg? They havent even released the DVD here in Thailand yet.


 
I saw this in _Spaceballs_!


----------



## Nanalo74 (Nov 30, 2005)

Lmfao!!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Nov 30, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I saw this in _Spaceballs_!


 
You rule! LMMFAO!


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Oct 31, 2006)

Quick question Damien, when Tony hits you is it at half strength or does he REALLY hit you, and if so how hard does he hit?  Just curious, thanks for your time.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 1, 2006)

He really hits you, but he takes it easy to the head unless the shot demands it... so it seemed on set.  When he kneed me I flew back and slid along the fllor on my back and I wasnt acting that out... I wasnt supposed to move at all but I had no choice from the impact.  Keep in mind we wear body armor to soften the blow, it wasn't painful at all.  The reason his action scenes look good is because of the realistic force used, theres no civil suits or actors unions in Thailand haha.  They hit the Thai stunt men pretty hard in the face and head too..... falangs are treated a bit better it seemed.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD Thailand


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 1, 2006)

How did the first movie do? I thought it flopped here in the U.S. Only out for a short while.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh man..... you don't understand.  It's a foreign film AND the first THAI movie to make it over seas, the fact that it was shown at all in US theatres was a huge accomplishment.  Story was stupid, Tom Yum Koong was even stupider but of course the action is phenomenal.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD Thailand


----------



## deanjones (Nov 2, 2006)

Are you talking about Tom yung goong or Ong Bak 2?  IMDB states that Ong Bak 2 is still being shot and won't be released until 2007.  A bit confused...


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 3, 2006)

Ong Bak made $5 million at the North American box office, and much more on DVD.  The Protector has made $12 million at the North American box office to date, so I'd say they did pretty good.  Thanks for the info Damien, you guys tough, it's too bad they can't make movies like that here in the USA.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 4, 2006)

I was talking about Ong Bak, the first one.  Tom Yum Koong is Tony Jaas second movie but it is NOT Ong Bak 2,  Ong Bak 2 is still being shot and will be his third movie.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD Thailand


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 5, 2006)

Can't wait to see Ong Bak 2, hope the funny guy that played Humlae is back, just wouldn't be the same without him.


----------



## micah (Nov 7, 2006)

thats awesome, Ong Bak was a great movie...

Hey damian ive been to Lumpini Stadium and saw some fights there last year 2005


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 8, 2006)

Lumpini stadium wow, I havent been there in 3 years, you really take things like that for granted when you live here heh.  Theres a ton of little things I keep meaning to do here but never do... still havent gone jet skiing on the ocean.... even though I go by that kind of activity several times a month. heh

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD Thailand


----------



## Thunder Foot (Nov 8, 2006)

hmm... I'm going to have to take another look to see you Mr. Mavis!! Will you also be casted in his Ong Bak 2?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 9, 2006)

Good question,  I havent been pursuing movies lately like I should, been concentrating on my school.  I was only in Tom Yum Koong for oh... maybe 3 seconds heh,  the scene where Tony Jaa interrupts the press conference and 5 guys in black suits run up to attack him, I'm guy number 3 or 4... I have the floppyhair heh.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD Thailand


----------



## wee_blondie (Nov 11, 2006)

Good stuff - that is SO COOL!!

Can't wait to see the movie!!!!!!!

:uhyeah:


----------

